# Anti-Depressants for IBS-C???



## Purple_Jewel_Gurl (Sep 6, 2003)

I was put on anti-depressents for my anxiety and depression, but never ended up taking any because I started to get sick with IBS...5 mo. later I would like to take some but do not know if Paxil or something like that would help or hurt my IBS-C







Jewel


----------



## ruby333 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi,I've been on a few different anti-depressants and they all have side effects, but they're different from person to person. I found Zoloft the hardest on my stomach, but all ADs have the potential to cause stomach/bowel upset. I would do some research and talk to your doctor about what kind would be best. If you're IBS-D, an AD that can cause constipation might benefit you, for example. Good luck - hope this helps!


----------



## ruby333 (Aug 10, 2003)

Oops, just noticed in your title that you're IBS-C, like me. Most ADs can cause constipation, which I've found to be true in my case, so you might have to up your fibre intake while you take them.


----------



## Purple_Jewel_Gurl (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for the info







, I've just been to my doc and she put me on Effexor. She said it might help my ibs-c, although I read somewhere that one of the side effects can be C...







so who knows?? I guess I will find out!JewelBy the way, I hope you found something that works good for you


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi, I've been on Effexor since April. I switched to Effexor XR three months after the regular Effexor. I was prone to be more C than D, although sometimes I would have a flare of D according to what I ate. I am more regulated now. You do realize that Effexor also treats Generalized Anxiety Disorder, which can cause C or D? It has helped relax my bowels enough to produce normal movements more often. Hope you have good luck. Remember this though, the more water you drink, the less you'll be constipated no matter what meds you take.


----------

